# led's in lower bumper on new s6



## JarrettJettaVR6 (Jul 10, 2005)

saw a new s6 with the led's in lower bumper
any close up pics of this?
what other cars are these on?
are they a daytime running set up or a switch like a fog?
thanks guys


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: led's in lower bumper on new s6 (JarrettJettaVR6)*

They are DRL's. New A5/S5, A8W12 and R8 has them as well. 
R8 also first to come with optional full LED headlights: 
http://www.worldcarfans.com/20...model


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: led's in lower bumper on new s6 (JarrettJettaVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JarrettJettaVR6* »_any close up pics of this?

this is JNV's car, which has the LED setup aftermarket. 
































source


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: led's in lower bumper on new s6 (JarrettJettaVR6)*

I'd love to get an S6 grill for my 4.2 A6 (2006) Will it fit with no modifications, and where's the best place to get one aftermarket?


_Modified by jperryrocks at 2:55 PM 8/16/2007_


----------



## JarrettJettaVR6 (Jul 10, 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## skotner (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: (JarrettJettaVR6)*

I have the S6 LED lights on my car as well... And used the fog-light connections for them.


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

*Re: (skotner)*

hello skotner, for if it serves you as something the references of the grills in CARBON FIBER they are these: * 4F0 807 682L* 


_Modified by JNV at 11:13 AM 9/6/2007_


----------



## kentkentchenchen (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: led's in lower bumper on new s6 (jperryrocks)*

can a A6 4.2 S-line fit that LED light??


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: led's in lower bumper on new s6 (kentkentchenchen)*

yes


----------



## rolemonkey (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (skotner)*

hello everyone!
I have new a5 3.0 tdi and I have one question.
Is there any chance that I can change regular fog lights (in lower bumper) for LED like in s6 (like in the picture).
Thanks.


----------

